# another newbie!



## zhanae (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello all! I live in chicago, and I have two full-time cats and one commuter.

Kelsey is a 19-year-old seal-point, Siamese. Very sweet, but having some behavior problems. She's settling into her kitty old age by sleeping most of the time, but every once in a while she feels like playing catch with my hand.

Peaches is an 18-year-old, half-Siamese, half-Himalayan. Basically, she's got the siamese face and markings with himalayan long hair. She's my special kitty, cause she was the runt of her litter and she's more than a little stupid. She is still quite active, with daily races around the house and demands to be chased. She tries to play with Kelsey, but Kelse is more confused by her efforts than anything.

My commuter kitty is my sister's cat, who is going to visit for three days a week while she commutes downstate to teach at U of I. Phoenix, near as we can tell, is part Russian Blue and part something else. She rescued him from a shelter five years ago, so we think he's 7 or 8 years old. VERY active, likes to play, loves water, and is one huge kitty!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Wow, your 2 kitties are really up there in age, I hope my cats live at least that long. Welcome aboard and post pictures too of your kitties


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome! We love pictures on Cat Forum  

I love seal point siamese. I had one growing up! They have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome cant wait to see some Piccies 

Sx :cat3:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Post pictures if you can, we would love to see your cats.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome! I am donna proudly owned by the incredible trio!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

